# How often do you initiate touching others?



## HyperRoyalty (Jul 30, 2019)

If they are your friends or close family, it's understandable but let's say co-workers, classmates, and acquaintances / familiar faces?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I'm not SP, but I'll answer anyway: too much. I touch people. But I would be able to tell if someone would be uncomfortable with it, and I wouldn't go there.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't touch people. People don't touch me (unless they want to lose their arm).


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Hardly ever, if I haven't seen someone in a while or I'm not going to see them in a while I may hug them, other than that I don't touch ppl and I'd rather they don't touch me.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Get ready. Ima touch both of y'all.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Honestly, never. 

Unless we're in a sexual relationship. 

Even then, I rarely initiate the touching. 

My initiating is usually a variation of 'Wanna do me?"


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

Rarely. I usually wait for the other person to initiate. If _I_ initiate touching someone its because they've given me a reason to (ie. they're in my way, they touched me first, they're naturally very friendly/touchy themselves etc.)


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I worked in massage for about five years in LA so I always initiated touching people. I will occasionally initiate touch in my personal life but I've learned from experience to be cautious with this. Honestly I think women who do a lot of impersonal non sexual touching are SJ. They want to braid your hair, do your make-up, squeeze your shoulder. I loved this but also was astounded by it in my teens. My ESFP mom and ESTJ step grandmum didn't do these things. You know who did? My deceased ISFJ grandma who played with my hair and rubbed my back as a small child. And my ESFJ sister does this. She will sneak up and hug you. It honestly requires an intrusion of personal space SPs don't necessarily like. 

Unless we are attracted to someone.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Almost never.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> Almost never.


Same for me. (Unless you want to include petting cats).


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

flamesabers said:


> Same for me. (Unless you want to include petting cats).


I don't even pet cats unless they touch me first. lol


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, almost never for me too.

Usually even when someone touches me my first instinct is to get out of the situation as soon as possible rather than touch them back.


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

It rare for me to hug and touch people I don't know well. I rarely hug my friends to the point some would get offended lol. The friends have to initiate if they want to hug. 

Only time I hug or touch a shoulder is when I'm really excited about something.


----------



## VenusDeMilo (Nov 21, 2018)

I‘m reaaally touchy!!! If I talk to people I also often uncounsciously touch them on the arm, shoulder etc.. I am really comfortable also being touched by other people! I‘m a big hugger and I have many friends that I straight out cuddle with 🙂


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Touch others? Does shaking hands count?

If not, then pretty much never.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I initiate touch a lot. For many reasons. 
Knowing I don't like to be touched unless agreeing I use the same general touch-rule on others. I'll let them "know" I'm going to touch them, except when it's a prank of some sort.

Sometimes people complain but it won't make me back down. Happens when I have to forcefully remove someone who got a sudden case of selective deafness.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

I touch people who I don't like to fuck with em. Also standing very close to them when talking.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

HIX said:


> I touch people who I don't like to fuck with em. Also standing very close to them when talking.


i would think you're gay


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't like physical contact much and I don't touch people often. If you give me a hug, I'm not going to stop you.... but it might be the hug equivalent of the dead fish (handshake). If i give a good hug, you probably need it or i'm very comfortable with you. I don't mind handshakes.


----------



## Purle (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm a very touchy person and the amount of times I touch people depends if they're an acquaintance or family.


----------

